# SWTOR: Charakter-Stufe 50 nach drei Tagen - Erste Headstart-Spieler erreichen Maximal-Level



## TheKhoaNguyen (20. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SWTOR: Charakter-Stufe 50 nach drei Tagen - Erste Headstart-Spieler erreichen Maximal-Level* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SWTOR: Charakter-Stufe 50 nach drei Tagen - Erste Headstart-Spieler erreichen Maximal-Level


----------



## DrProof (20. Dezember 2011)

dialoge durchklicken halbiert die levelzeit... ich hab auch nur noch 3 Level vor mir... Seit 4 Tagen dabei....


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (20. Dezember 2011)

Da merkt man richtig, wie wenige das Spiel genießen und wie viele Vollidioten ihre Zeit damit verschwenden, sowas wie Dialoge zu lesen / hören.

</ironie>

Ernsthaft, warum spielen die eign. das Spiel? Jetzt sind sie Level 50 und beschweren sich wahrscheinlich über fehlendes Content im Lategame. 4 Tage vor dem Main-Release. Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Azrasel (20. Dezember 2011)

haha kann denen eh egal sein , die werden genau so wie wir auf ihren servern warteschlangen haben , also machts kein unterschied ob sie da nen 50er oder wie in meinem fall nen 25er parken ,  so kommen ja doch nicht rein und zocken


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. Dezember 2011)

haha na dann viel spaß in dem überaus fordernden und gewinnbringenden endcontent  not.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Da merkt man richtig, wie wenige das Spiel genießen und wie viele Vollidioten ihre Zeit damit verschwenden, sowas wie Dialoge zu lesen / hören.
> 
> </ironie>
> 
> Ernsthaft, warum spielen die eign. das Spiel? Jetzt sind sie Level 50 und beschweren sich wahrscheinlich über fehlendes Content im Lategame. 4 Tage vor dem Main-Release. Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.


 

vorallem:
Warum Spielen die ein Spiel dessen Killerfeature die Story ist? Ich mein, man schaut doch keinen Tanzfilm und spult vor wenn die das rumhampeln anfangen


----------



## Sansana (20. Dezember 2011)

Und was macht man so in SWTOR mit Stufe 50, auch so wie bei WoW in einer Hauptstadt sitzen und warten (auf was auch immer) ?


----------



## cryer (20. Dezember 2011)

Nur gut, dass ich mir Zeit nehme. Schnell Leveln wird dann vielleicht der zweite oder dritte Charakter, aber der erste Char wird ausgiebig genossen. Wobei die Geschichte der anderen Klassen sich auch spannend spielt, weswegen auch hier langsames Leveln nicht ausgeschlossen ist. 
Aber jedem das Seine. Gut finde ich, dass es nicht nachvollziehbar ist, wer nun erster unter Ersten war. Kann ruhig so bleiben. Schon wieder der "Konkurrenz-Krampf" muss echt nicht sein, nachdem das Spiel heute erst offiziell startet.


----------



## DrProof (20. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem:
> Warum Spielen die ein Spiel dessen Killerfeature die Story ist? Ich mein, man schaut doch keinen Tanzfilm und spult vor wenn die das rumhampeln anfangen


 
Wer Mass Effect und Dragon Age... beide Teile gespielt hat... kennt jede Blablageschichte aus dem Game... weil nach Biowaremanier aufgebaut... Blabla du musst Blabla... Galaxie... rette die Welt.. bekämpfe die bösen anderen... Zombies.... Space Bugs.... 
Töte 10 davon, sammle 10 davon...
Das interessiert nicht die Bohne...


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem:
> Warum Spielen die ein Spiel dessen Killerfeature die Story ist? Ich mein, man schaut doch keinen Tanzfilm und spult vor wenn die das rumhampeln anfangen


 
Zum Prollen und sich die "Anerkennung" holen die Ihnen sonst fehlt... Bin seit dem 15. dabei und level 15.. und merke auch bei SWTOR so wie bei WoW das man das Spiel am besten geniesst in dem man einfach für sich mit 2 Kumpels spielt und sich für die "Elite-Gilden" (rofl) und E-Peen-Müll nicht interessiert.. Sollen alle machen was sie wollen und in Foren rumheulen. 
Mir reicht der Weg schon von 1 - 50 mit den Klassenquests und fertig.


----------



## kornhill (20. Dezember 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Und was macht man so in SWTOR mit Stufe 50, auch so wie bei WoW in einer Hauptstadt sitzen und warten (auf was auch immer) ?


 
Würde mich auch extrem interessieren. Aus bisherigen Berichten hiess es immer: "Mit nem neuen Char anfangen" . Aber das kann es doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Fresh1981 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm bin jetzt sehr verunsichert!SWTOR wäre mein erstes MMORPG gewesen aber wenn ich schon nach wenigen tagen das Maximum erreiche bin ich etwas skeptisch!Wäre echt schade da das "Original" absolut einwandfrei war.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Würde mich auch extrem interessieren. Aus bisherigen Berichten hiess es immer: "Mit nem neuen Char anfangen" . Aber das kann es doch nicht sein oder?


 
naja, der Punkt mit dem anderen Char is ja aber auch wieder, das man halt die Story der anderen Seite durchspielen soll, nur wenn man schon so durchrusht, dann ist das eh hinfällig



Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Hmm bin jetzt sehr verunsichert!SWTOR wäre mein  erstes MMORPG gewesen aber wenn ich schon nach wenigen tagen das  Maximum erreiche bin ich etwas skeptisch!Wäre echt schade da das  "Original" absolut einwandfrei war.



ähm, was interessieren dich andere? Vorallem, was interessieren dich Leute die das Spiel kaputtspielen? Außerdem muss man auch wieder mal sehen, das im Gegensatz zu den meisten normalen RPGs das Spiel auf der Spitze nicht vorbei ist


----------



## ikarus275 (20. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Hmm bin jetzt sehr verunsichert!SWTOR wäre mein erstes MMORPG gewesen aber wenn ich schon nach wenigen tagen das Maximum erreiche bin ich etwas skeptisch!Wäre echt schade da das "Original" absolut einwandfrei war.


 
Hast du neben SWTOR spielen noch was im Leben zu tun ? Also z.b. einem Vollzeit-Job nachgehen ? Freund oder Freundin die dich auch mal so jeden 2. oder 3. Abend sehen will ? Evtl. ne Familie? Oder auch so banale Dinge zu tun wie Einkaufen, Wäsche waschen, Wohnung putzen ? Einkommenssteuererklärung abgeben, nach einer günstigeren KFZ-Versicherung schauen oder SONSTWAS.. ? 
Wenn du auch nur 2 von diesen Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst/musst, dann bist du sicherlich nicht wie die Vollpfosten in 3 Tagen auf Max.-Level...


----------



## bigsnake810 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mit der ersten Welle reingekommen und ich muss zugeben ich zock wirklich übertrieben viel und bin jetzt LvL 30.  Also kein Ahnung wie die das gemacht haben, der  erste auf meinem Server meinte zu mir er habe lediglich 7 Stunden Playtime gebraucht für 50, naja egal das Spiel ist einfach das Beste MMO seit langem.


----------



## kornhill (20. Dezember 2011)

> Vorallem, was interessieren dich Leute die das Spiel kaputtspielen?



Also hier muss ich mal einhacken! Es handelt sich doch um ein MMO. Sie können so viel von ihrer Story und allem anpreisen wie sie wollen. Nach 1-2 Monaten ist auch die letzte Story abgespielt und erzählt. Zumal man ja schon einiges an Story etc. gesehen hat in seiner Gamerkarriere. Aber wenn am Releasetag schon davon geredet wird das man das Spiel "kapputtspielt", dann ist das doch ein Fehldesign sondersgleichen. MMO´s sollten doch so konzipiert sein das man sie eben nicht kapputtspielt. Zumindest nicht nach 3 Tagen! Sondern eher wie bei WoW nach 7 Jahren.....


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> [....]Sondern eher wie bei WoW nach 7 Jahren.....


... das ist Unsinn.

Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern wo man sich wirklich nur noch aus Gewohnheit in WoW eingeloggt hat, der einzige Content der noch offen war: Raids, hier war man an seine Freunde & Mitspieler 'gebunden'. 

Twinken und co kommt für mich nicht in Frage, Zeitmangel & auch Motivation. Ich musste mich z.B. jetzt bei ToR durch die ersten 10 Level 'beißen', weil ich das in der Beta schon alles 2-3x erlebt habe.

Ansonsten versteh ich nicht wie man so schnell das max. Level erreicht bzw. sich abfällig über die Story äußert. Damit meine ich nicht, dass einem die Story gefallen muss, aber diese ist deutlich besser als z.B. in WoW. Gestern Stufe 14 erreicht mit einer Spielzeit von 12 Stunden ... seitdem 16.12. bin ich am spielen.

Ein Kumpel ist Stufe ~20 und hat eine Spielzeit von 1 Tag und 15 Stunden, er hat sich aber auch ziemlich viel Zeit gelassen, die Berufe geskillt, alle Quests gemacht etc.pp.

Wer nur alles wegklickt, der sollte weiter WoW spielen ... denn die Story bzw. Präsentation & Geschichte ( roter Faden ) ist eines der Stärken von ToR.


----------



## kornhill (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das ist Unsinn.
> 
> Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern wo man sich wirklich nur noch aus Gewohnheit in WoW eingeloggt hat, der einzige Content der noch offen war: Raids, hier war man an seine Freunde & Mitspieler 'gebunden'.
> 
> ...


 
Klarer Fall von nicht verstanden. Es handelt sich doch um MMO. Das heist das es viele Leute spielen, und viele eben auch anders spielen. Das der Sinn von einem MMO. Viele Menschen, unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, und für alles ein Game. Wen man jetzt behauptet das man es kapputtspielt oder es falsch spielt wenn man die Story weggklickt, dann sorry, haben die Designer was falsch gemacht. Ich kann kein spiel für 1 Millionen und mehr Leute bauen, und gleich am ersten Tag anfangen, "ja aber ihr spielt das doch ganz falsch!". 

Ausserdem habe ich mich nicht abfällig über die Story geäussert! Ich habe es noch nicht einmal gespielt. Will das zwar machen, aber bin schon schwer am überlegen. Nach den allgemeinen Aussagen, hört es sich für mich so an als wäre ich mit Skyrim besser bedient. Weil das einzige was man über TOR liest ist das man es wegen der Story spielt. 

Ich frage mich was in 4 Wochen ist, wenn die meisten ihren Char auf max level haben, und die Story schon gesehen haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Dezember 2011)

Zum Thema Spielzeit:

Ich habe SWTOR an einem offenen Beta-Wochenende testen können - und ich habe *wirklich* sehr lange gespielt, ich kam von Freitag bis Sonntag auf eine Gesamtspielzeit von knapp 25 Stunden. Am Ende stand mein Jedi-Ritter auf Level 18. Ja, ich habe alle Dialoge vollständig verfolgt, aber es mir dennoch schleierhaft, wie man in dieser kurzen Zeit das Maximallevel erreichen kann...


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Klarer Fall von nicht verstanden.




Ich empfehle dir meinen Text nochmal zu lesen ...



> Es handelt sich doch um MMO. Das heist das es viele Leute spielen, und viele eben auch anders spielen. Das der Sinn von einem MMO. Viele Menschen, unterschiedliche Geschmäcker, und für alles ein Game.


Hab ich dem irgendwo widersprochen? 

Ich meinte lediglich, dass bereits im Vorfeld seitens EA & BioWare der Fokus auf die Geschichte ( Storyline ) in den Vordergrund gerückt wurde. MMO hin oder her, aber eine gigantische & interessante Geschichte mit einem Umfang von WoW ( Stufe 60 ) dürfte schlicht nicht möglich sein, also wird der Umfang reduziert.

Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, nun ja, das muss und soll jeder selbstbeurteilen, aber niemand kann EA oder BioWare vorwerfen sie hätten hier mit verstecken Karten gespielt.



> Wen man jetzt behauptet das man es kapputtspielt oder es falsch spielt wenn man die Story weggklickt, dann sorry, haben die Designer was falsch gemacht.


Mag sein, genauso gut kann der Käufer des MMO sich verkauft haben ... 



> Ich kann kein spiel für 1 Millionen und mehr Leute bauen, und gleich am ersten Tag anfangen, "ja aber ihr spielt das doch ganz falsch!".


... sagt wer? Das sagen andere Spieler, nicht EA oder BioWare. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber im offiziellen Forum gibts lediglich von anderen Spielern ein kollektiven /facepalm im "fertig!"-Thread.



> Ausserdem habe ich mich nicht abfällig über die Story geäussert!


Weniger 'ich' bezogen täte dir bzw. deiner Auffassung gut. Dich direkt hab ich nur im WoW-Teil, sprich am Anfang, angesprochen. Bezüglich Story und abfällig war das auf die Leute wie z.B. DrProof bezogen, gut, hätte ich vllt. noch deutlicher kennzeichnen müssen.



> Ich habe es noch nicht einmal gespielt.






> Will das zwar machen, aber bin schon schwer am überlegen. Nach den allgemeinen Aussagen, hört es sich für mich so an als wäre ich mit Skyrim besser bedient. Weil das einzige was man über TOR liest ist das man es wegen der Story spielt.


... warum spielst du Skyrim?  Bestimmt nicht wg. der Story, oder? 
Die Story in ToR wirkt auf *mich* um einiges epischer & umfassender als in Skyrim.

Ich hab mir in WoW nur selten Questtexte durchgelesen, einfach weggeklickt ... war auch nur selten wirklich interessant. 95% Müll, 5% Story die mich interessiert hat ( Ravenholdt anyone in WoW Vanilla?! ). In ToR ist es anders, 90% Story die mich interessiert, 10% Müll wie wirklich "töte X, geh zu Y & dann sehen wir uns nie wieder!".

Vllt. liegts auch an meiner Klasse ( Sith Inq. ), aber die Story ist von Anfang bis aktuell spannend und ich kanns wirklich kaum erwarten weiter zu spielen. So ein Gefühl hab ich selbst bei reinen SP Spielen sehr selten, in einem MMO ist es für mich ein Novum.



> Ich frage mich was in 4 Wochen ist, wenn die meisten ihren Char auf max level haben, und die Story schon gesehen haben.


Contentpatches? Keine Ahnung ... die Zeit wirds zeigen und ich hab erstmal noch ~35 weitere & hoffentlich spannende Level vor mir.


----------



## Fresh1981 (20. Dezember 2011)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Hast du neben SWTOR spielen noch was im Leben zu tun ? Also z.b. einem Vollzeit-Job nachgehen ? Freund oder Freundin die dich auch mal so jeden 2. oder 3. Abend sehen will ? Evtl. ne Familie? Oder auch so banale Dinge zu tun wie Einkaufen, Wäsche waschen, Wohnung putzen ? Einkommenssteuererklärung abgeben, nach einer günstigeren KFZ-Versicherung schauen oder SONSTWAS.. ?
> Wenn du auch nur 2 von diesen Fragen mit ja beantworten kannst/musst, dann bist du sicherlich nicht wie die Vollpfosten in 3 Tagen auf Max.-Level...


 
Wenn richtig lesen würdest habe ich mir das Spiel noch nichtmal geholt!
Ich kann 90 deiner fragen sicher mit ja beantworten aber darum geht es garnicht!Meine frage war nur wieviel Spielzeit man investiert um auf so einen hohen level zu kommen!Kann ja sein das man in ein par std auf diesen level kommt!
Aber dumm labern kann jeder meine frage ist damit aber mitnichten beantwortet


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab mir in WoW nur selten Questtexte durchgelesen, einfach weggeklickt ... war auch nur selten wirklich interessant. 95% Müll, 5% Story die mich interessiert hat ( Ravenholdt anyone in WoW Vanilla?! ). In ToR ist es anders, 90% Story die mich interessiert, 10% Müll wie wirklich "töte X, geh zu Y & dann sehen wir uns nie wieder!".


 
du hast Rabenholdt mit den Schurkengespielt?
Naja, ehrlich, das war mir immer zuviel gegrinde, das hatt ja schon Asiagrinderausmaße angenommen
Aber die Onyxia-Vorquest war immer Super

Wobei man aber dem schon soweit zustimmen kann, vielleicht noch mit dem Nachtrag das man natürlich das Spiel kaputtspielt wenn man so durchheizt, das hat auch so mit deiner komischen interpretation zu tun
Aber Cool, jetzt bin ich also bei Bioware, vorher war ich doch noch bei Blizzard -.-
Denn immerhin, was ich hier sage hat nix mit Bioware zu tun


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> du hast Rabenholdt mit den Schurkengespielt?
> Naja, ehrlich, das war mir immer zuviel gegrinde, das hatt ja schon Asiagrinderausmaße angenommen
> Aber die Onyxia-Vorquest war immer Super


Damals dachten nicht wenige das hier noch eine epische Questreihe kommt ... aber das war einer dieser losen Enden in WoW.
Gestern hab ich übrigens irgendwas bezügl. Rabenholdt ( dt. Name?! ) und Patch 4.3 gelesen, wobei ich kaum glaube das man als Stufe 85 Schurke nach Tarrens Mill muss .... 

Legendäre Dolche, was hab ich damals davon geträumt! *schnief*  

Aber um den Kreis zu schließen, es gab interessante & lustige Quest, münzt man das aber über die kompletten Quests, Gebiete, Level, AddOns um, dann bleibt davon zu wenig in Erinnerung, das macht ToR mMn intelligenter, fast wie ein KotOR3


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Wenn richtig lesen würdest habe ich mir das Spiel noch nichtmal geholt!
> Ich kann 90 deiner fragen sicher mit ja beantworten aber darum geht es garnicht!Meine frage war nur wieviel Spielzeit man investiert um auf so einen hohen level zu kommen!Kann ja sein das man in ein par std auf diesen level kommt!
> Aber dumm labern kann jeder meine frage ist damit aber mitnichten beantwortet


Ich glaub das war eher eine rhetorische Frage ob du außer ToR MMO zocken noch was anderes machen *würdest*.
Wenn nicht, würdest du dein Level Up auf Stufe 50 recht schnell sehen. Wer aber in normalen Regionen, sprich ~2h täglich und paar Stunden am WE, ToR spielt, der dürfte deutlich länger brauchen ... vorallem wenn man sich alle Dialoge anhört, was ich im übrigen nur empfehlen kann.

Vollvertonte Sprecher die zum Großteil gut getroffen sind ... schön!


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Damals dachten nicht wenige das hier noch eine epische Questreihe kommt ... aber das war einer dieser losen Enden in WoW.
> Gestern hab ich übrigens irgendwas bezügl. Rabenholdt ( dt. Name?! ) und Patch 4.3 gelesen, wobei ich kaum glaube das man als Stufe 85 Schurke nach Tarrens Mill muss ....
> 
> Legendäre Dolche, was hab ich damals davon geträumt! *schnief*
> ...


 
hach ja, die Losen Enden *seuftz*
und da fragt man sich warum viele das Alte WoW wieder haben wollen, im Prinzip wär das WoW jetzt von den Questverläufen her für sich fast perfekt, nur nach 7 Jahren brauch man mal was anderes
Aber immerhin, mit Cata hat man jetzt schon deutlich bessere Quest, auch wenn die nicht so an die von SWTOR ran reichen.alleine weil das so ziemlich einzige Quest das einem vorgelesen wird das aller erste Todesritterquest ist


----------



## UrielOWA (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss hier Rabowke ziemlich zustimmen.
Die Story, die Vollvertonung der Dialoge, das wurde im Vorfeld alles erwähnt, gezeigt und angepriesen.
Und auch wenn vllt. die Mechanik im Grunde dieselbe ist wie bei WoW...sorry, da ist dann jedes MMO gleich.

Zudem kommt bei dem Spiel mehr Identifikation mit dem Charakter auf. Da man in den Dialogen steuern kann was der eigene Char sagt (WoW is ja so ziemlich alles stumm...) und die Begleiter sich teilweise auch in die Gespräche einmischen ist das als manchmal sehr interessant was dort geredet wird. (Ich mochte die Szene als mein Begleiter vom Sith-Inqui sich vor meine Meisterin gestellt hat und ihr ins Gesicht sagt, dass er sie umbringen will.)

@fresh: Wie schon gesagt wurde, was interessieren dich andere? Spiel das Spiel wie DU es für richtig hälst. Nicht wie ANDERE es meinen spielen zu müssen. Daher mach dich nicht daran fest, dass es schon welche auf Level 50 gibt. Es kommt ganz allein auf deine eigene Einstellung und Spielweise drauf an.


@DrProof: Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich habe das Gefühl, du hast dir selbst widersprochen. Auf der einen Seite implizierst du, dass du durch die Dialoge nur durchklickst und nicht wirklich darauf achtest, auf der anderen Seite jedoch redest du schlecht über die Story, dass diese ja immer dieselbe wäre und bla.
Zudem möchte ich dir an diesem Punkt sagen, dass ich meinen Sith-Inqui bis Level 30 gespielt hatte und in keinem einzigen Dialog bekam ich jemals Sachen vorgesetzt wie "Rette die Welt" oder so etwas.
Meist ging es um interne Machtspiele und Intrigen im eigenen System und dem suchen von Artefakten der Macht um sich selbst zu bestärken.


@Den Rest: Wenn es Leute gibt, die sowas unbedingt machen wollen, dass sie in 3 Tagen Level50 sind, dann spielen sie so. Von mir aus. Wie ich fresh gesagt habe, es kommt auf die eigene Spielweise an. 
Ich werds genießen, ich lass mir Zeit, achte auf Story und Dialoge. Kann dauern bis ich max. Level hab, aber das ist mir egal.
Was hier aber vllt. vermehrt falsch aufgefasst oder aneinander vorbeigeredet wird ist eine Art "Widerspruch". (Man kann es so auffassen, je nach Definition)
Nämlich folgender:
EA und Bioware haben das Spiel vorgestellt mit guter Story, vollvertonten Dialogen usw.
Wenn ich als Spieler jetzt aber gerade DIESE Merkmale, die groß herausstechen und sich von anderen führenden MMOs wie WoW, HdRO oder so unterscheiden, dann ignoriere ich gerade ja das, was das Spiel massiv von den anderen MMOs abhebt.
Was darauf hinausläuft, dass ich ein Spiel wie WoW, HdRO oder ähnliches habe, nur im Star Wars Universum und das wars.
Das ist vllt. gerade der Scheidepunkt, wo man darauf achten sollte, ob man jetzt ein Star Wars - WoW haben möchte oder ob man ein Star Wars MMO haben will, was in der Mechanik vllt. WoW ähnlich ist, sich jedoch in speziellen Punkten davon abhebt und es zu was besonderem und einzigartigem macht.

MFG
Uriel


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

wieder so eine pcg nachricht wo ich mich nur am kopf kratzen und hmm sagen kann
was ist den bitte ein headstart? wird denn die seite hier nur für freaks gemacht?


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> wieder so eine pcg nachricht wo ich mich nur am kopf kratzen und hmm sagen kann
> was ist den bitte ein headstart? wird denn die seite hier nur für freaks gemacht?


Englisch als Sprache ist dir aber ein Begriff, oder? 

Wobei mich die Wortwahl dann doch verwundert, offiziell sprach EA & BioWare immer von 'early game access', was nun wirklich jeder verstehen sollte. 

Übrigens, die Definition von head start, fall es dich interessiert: _An early start that confers an advantage._
Nichts mit nerd bzw. freaks.


----------



## kornhill (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir meinen Text nochmal zu lesen ...
> Hab ich dem irgendwo widersprochen?



Du hast einen nicht vollständigen Satz gepostet, und dazu geschrieben "Das ist Unsinn ..." 
Bei einem WOW wurde einem nicht gesagt man solle noch einen Char anfangen zu spielen wenn man max Level hat.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich meinte lediglich, dass bereits im Vorfeld seitens EA & BioWare der Fokus auf die Geschichte ( Storyline ) in den Vordergrund gerückt wurde. MMO hin oder her, aber eine gigantische & interessante Geschichte mit einem Umfang von WoW ( Stufe 60 ) dürfte schlicht nicht möglich sein, also wird der Umfang reduziert.
> 
> Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, nun ja, das muss und soll jeder selbstbeurteilen, aber niemand kann EA oder BioWare vorwerfen sie hätten hier mit verstecken Karten gespielt.



Werfe ich ihnen nicht vor. Es geht darum das bei einem MMO immer jemand sehr schnell max Level haben wird. Das ein Spiel, was man MMO, nennt eben auch für diese Leute richtig designed sein muss. Es müssen mehr Arten und Typen von Spielern gut abgedekt werden. Mich interessieren hier eben auch andere Dinge wie Story. Edit: Mich interessieren, die anderen Dinge, die ausser Story, für diese Art von Spielern eingebaut wurden (falls).... Mich persönlich interessiert die Story schon auch...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag sein, genauso gut kann der Käufer des MMO sich verkauft haben ...



Jup  Wohl war




Rabowke schrieb:


> ... sagt wer? Das sagen andere Spieler, nicht EA oder BioWare. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber im offiziellen Forum gibts lediglich von anderen Spielern ein kollektiven /facepalm im "fertig!"-Thread.



Auf die Aussagen der "anderen"  beziehe ich mich. Schlecht ausgedrückt sorry. Als wäre es böse das man Progress Orientiert spielt. Was ich bei TOR nicht tun werde. Aber als MMO Spieler, darf man doch progress interessiert sein, oder?




Rabowke schrieb:


>



Das ich noch nicht spiele hat einen ganz bestimmten Grund. (sogar doppelt) Wenn die Server so voll sind, das man sich nicht einloggen kann ist das ätzend. Wenn in den Questgebieten aber gefühlte 1000 andere Spieler sind, und man Schlange steht um mobs zu klopfen. Dann können die Questtexte so cool vertont sein wie sie wollen. Es würde keine Stimmung bei mir aufkommen. Eher Massenabfertigung.....




Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum spielst du Skyrim?  Bestimmt nicht wg. der Story, oder?
> Die Story in ToR wirkt auf *mich* um einiges epischer & umfassender als in Skyrim.
> 
> Ich hab mir in WoW nur selten Questtexte durchgelesen, einfach weggeklickt ... war auch nur selten wirklich interessant. 95% Müll, 5% Story die mich interessiert hat ( Ravenholdt anyone in WoW Vanilla?! ). In ToR ist es anders, 90% Story die mich interessiert, 10% Müll wie wirklich "töte X, geh zu Y & dann sehen wir uns nie wieder!".



Da hast du recht. Ich will auch bestimmt nichts über die Story etc. sagen. Wird nicht schwer sein es etwas durchdesignter zu machen als in Skyrim. Mir ist klar das die Story DAS Merkmal ist von TOR. Da freuts mich ja auch drauf. Sehe nur nicht warum es mich auf TOR das MMO freuen sollte. Bis jetzt freue ich mich nur auf TOR das ersehnte KOTOR3, wo ich alle anderen die online sind ignorieren werde, und deshalb noch warten muss, weil soviel online sind das ich die Galaxis die weit entfernt ist nicht noch weiter überbevölkern muss ... vorerst.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Vllt. liegts auch an meiner Klasse ( Sith Inq. ), aber die Story ist von Anfang bis aktuell spannend und ich kanns wirklich kaum erwarten weiter zu spielen. So ein Gefühl hab ich selbst bei reinen SP Spielen sehr selten, in einem MMO ist es für mich ein Novum.



Das freut mich natürlich das es spannend ist. Werde es bestimmt auch spannend finden.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Contentpatches? Keine Ahnung ... die Zeit wirds zeigen und ich hab erstmal noch ~35 weitere & hoffentlich spannende Level vor mir.


Das doch genau das Thema. Was machen die paar Trottel die es jetzt schon auf max Level haben. Werden die Spieler, die heute begeistert sind, sich in 4 Wochen vorkommen wie Trottel weil sie ihren Char auch auf max Level haben? Wird dem Story uninteressierten Spieler, herausfordernde Inis gegeben. Sind die Spielmechaniken komplex? Alles fragen die mir noch nicht so beantwortet wurden. Die Antwort, geile Story, habe ich ja mittlerweile verstanden, und glaube das auch! Nur wo ist das MMO?


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann so was nicht verstehen. Was bringt das den Menschen so schnell auf 50 zu sein, dann nichts von der Story mitbekommen zu haben und alles nur damit ich dann sagen kann; "Juhu, ich bin 50!". Wenn mir das jemand jetzt sagen würde könnte ich nur antworten; "Toll, setz Dich. Nimm Dir ein Keks." Zudem frage ich mich immer wieder, ob solche Menschen überhaupt noch Zeit in etwas anderes investieren, z.B. Familie&Freunde oder gar nicht mehr vor die Tür gehen.
Bei meiner "Weltanschauung" würde ich mir ziemlich dumm vorkommen, wenn ich 40-50std mit kurzen Schlaf-Pausen zocken würde, nur damit ich mir dann das Leve-50-Schild auf die Stirn kleben kann.
Und Ihr könnt erzählen was Ihr wollt! Wer solch ein "Extrem-Zocker" ist, der hat zwangsläufig soziale Defizite (Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen, z.B. Berufliche Zocker). Damit meine ich z.B. weniger bis gar keinen Kontakt zu Freunden&Familie oder eine unaufgeräumte Wohnung oder einen riesen Wäscheberg oder oder oder.
Im Endeffekt kann ich beim besten Willen nichts positives daran sehen auf das Max Level zuzuhetzen. 
Jetzt dürft Ihr flamen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> wieder so eine pcg nachricht wo ich mich nur am kopf kratzen und hmm sagen kann
> was ist den bitte ein headstart? wird denn die seite hier nur für freaks gemacht?


 
Jop, ich finde das mit dem Denglisch hier auf der Seite mittlerweile total übertrieben wird. Genauso wie immer "Launch" geschrieben wird, anstatt Start. Anscheinend hat man hier die deutsche Sprache schon lange aufgegeben. Wenn ich auf anderen Spieleseiten schaue, da ist das nicht so.

Und zur eigentlichen Meldung hier: Ich werd' nie verstehen, warum Spieler so schnell wie möglich die Höchststufe immer erreichen wollen. Das ist doch kein Shooter, bei dem man schnell durch die Levels rennt.


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jop, ich finde das mit dem Denglisch hier auf der Seite mittlerweile total übertrieben wird. Genauso wie immer "Launch" geschrieben wird, anstatt Start. Anscheinend hat man hier die deutsche Sprache schon lange aufgegeben. Wenn ich auf anderen Spieleseiten schaue, da ist das nicht so.
> 
> Und zur eigentlichen Meldung hier: Ich werd' nie verstehen, warum Spieler so schnell wie möglich die Höchststufe immer erreichen wollen. Das ist doch kein Shooter, bei dem man schnell durch die Levels rennt.


 
Dass es evtl. bisschen viel Denglisch ist kann durchaus sein, aber in dem Rahmen der Computerspiele doch normal, oder? Die Seite an sich heißt ja auch schon PCGames und nicht PCSpiele.
Darüber hinaus ist es für jegliche Redaktion oder Agenturen, die Texte entwerfen und veröffentlichen, sehr schwer auf dieses Denglisch zu verzichten. Die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung hatte mal ein Projekt am laufen, wo versucht wurde darauf zu verzichten, was am Ende scheiterte, weil es für manche Begriffe entweder kein eigens dafür vorgesehenes deutsches Wort gab oder einfach nur hol klang.
Blödes Beispiel; möchtest Du immer statt 'Bug' 'Fehler im Programmcode' schreiben?


----------



## Kerusame (20. Dezember 2011)

mann mann mann ihr seid aber auch eine i-pünktchen reiter...

die vereinfachung der sprache gerade im internet ist eine entwicklung die auch wenn sie nicht jedem gefallen mag durchaus sinn hat, immerhin ist es zeitsparender, man muss weniger denken wenn man sachen aus dem englischen ins deutsche übersetzt usw.

apropos - das ding heißt winkelschleifer und nicht flex! das teil heißt kleinbagger und nicht catarpillar! das ding heißt klebeband und nicht tixo! das teil heißt permanentmarker und nicht edding!

wenn ihr jedes mal n fass aufmacht bloß weil der wortlaut aus dem gesprochenen ins geschriebene übertragen wird, liegt ihr mit 45 mit bluthochdruck trotz 4fachem bypass auf der intensiv also:

"live and let die"


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hier noch ein lustiges Beispiel;


*Call* 
Kaufoption, um innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit eine festgelegte Menge von Wertpapieren zu einem festgesetzten Preis zu erwerben.  
Man rechnet mit steigenden Kursen, um das (günstig erworbene) Wertpapier mit Gewinn verkaufen zu können. Siehe auch Put.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

ähm nein
Es ist ein Unterschied von Denglisch und zu der Verwendung von Englischen Fachbegriffen auch wenn manche das gerne verwechseln, besonders Politiker, wobei das auch wieder komisch ist, denn immerhin sind die meisten davon Anwälte und benutzen selber aber Latein auch irgendwie nur als Klugscheißersprache, die ganzen Phrasen könnte man auch übersetzen, wenn man schon so Wörter wie Laptop oder Mainboard nicht verwenden will
Wieder anders schaut das aus wenn normale Wörter wie ... Haus, Buch, Auto, etc. durch englische Wörter ersetzt, das ist unnötiges Denglisch mit dem man sich eh nur lächerlich macht, siehe Kabale&Liebe, das gleiche nur mit Französisch


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja okay, streng genommen hast Du Recht 

'Handy' wäre aber ein Paradebeispiel ^^

So ich mach jetzt Feierabend und schlüpfe wieder in die Rolle meines Jedi-Botschafters...


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Handy ist aber nicht wirklich Englisch oder Denglisch, das kommt von einem alten Typ von Phillips


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Englisch als Sprache ist dir aber ein Begriff, oder?
> 
> Wobei mich die Wortwahl dann doch verwundert, offiziell sprach EA & BioWare immer von 'early game access', was nun wirklich jeder verstehen sollte.
> 
> ...



natürlich ist das rein was für nerds und freaks wenn da nur steht verkaufsstart  20.12 also heute aber dank "head start" spielen das leute schon ne woche - keine info warum da leute schon ne woche spielen usw - mann kann nur annehmen daß "head start" irgend ein flippiger modebegriff ist - eine blanke übersetzung der worte ins deutsche gibt da auch keine neuen informationen - (aber danke der nachfrage mein englisch ist gar nicht so übel, ich bin viel im ausland unterwegs, quasi das letzte jahr komplett in east yorkshire und hab dort engländern beigebracht wie man eine biogasanlage fährt und sie danach in membrantechnik noch geschult)

und richtig "handy" wird von keinem ami oder briten verwendet - cellphone bzw mobil sagen die

@ kerusame - es geht nicht darum daß man ein englisches wort verwendet hat sondern daß einfach ne phrase ohne erklärung verwendet wird und es daher einfach nur blöd und nichts sagend daher kommt
ähnlich wenn ein sportreporter einen fussballspieler fragt "wo sehen sie die vorteile ihre mannschaft im heutigen spiel" und der antwortet "unser vorteil ist der big advantage den wir haben" oder so


----------



## Mothman (20. Dezember 2011)

"mobil*e*" dann wohl eher. 

"headstart" ist ein ganz normales Englisches Wort und heißt übersetzt "Vorsprung".


----------



## DrProof (20. Dezember 2011)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> @DrProof: Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich habe das Gefühl, du hast dir selbst widersprochen. Auf der einen Seite implizierst du, dass du durch die Dialoge nur durchklickst und nicht wirklich darauf achtest, auf der anderen Seite jedoch redest du schlecht über die Story, dass diese ja immer dieselbe wäre und bla.
> Zudem möchte ich dir an diesem Punkt sagen, dass ich meinen Sith-Inqui bis Level 30 gespielt hatte und in keinem einzigen Dialog bekam ich jemals Sachen vorgesetzt wie "Rette die Welt" oder so etwas.
> Meist ging es um interne Machtspiele und Intrigen im eigenen System und dem suchen von Artefakten der Macht um sich selbst zu bestärken.



Der Anfang ist ja noch gut gewesen... bis man merkt das die Dialoge auf Dragon Age 2 Niveau sind und da hat Bioware ja auch versagt leider... Ich klick so seit level 18 mit Untertitel durch.. also direktes folgen ist unnötig... Die Sprecher sind aber in Englisch und Deutsch sehr gut und durchweg passend gewählt.... 
Du magst es halt einfach sinnlose Dialoge zu hören... ich mag es eher was zu machen und mich nicht von NPCs das Ohr zublubbern zu lassen und Retten der Welt ist auch damit zu verstehen das man die Republik vom Planeten schmeißen muss... was bis jetzt auf jedem Planeten der Fall war, bzw. Storytechnisch immer wieder vorkam...


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> "mobil*e*" dann wohl eher.
> 
> "headstart" ist ein ganz normales Englisches Wort und heißt übersetzt "Vorsprung".



dann wär das rein in deutsch " erste Vorsprung Spieler erreichen Maximal-Level" für mich ähnlich "???" was ist ein Vorsprung Spieler?
Wie kann man so mit Erklärungen geizen? Kann also nur "Nerdszenen Sprache" sein - oder nicht?


----------



## Mothman (20. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> dann wär das rein in deutsch " erste Vorsprung Spieler erreichen Maximal-Level" für mich ähnlich "???" was ist ein Vorsprung Spieler?
> Wie kann man so mit Erklärungen geizen? Kann also nur "Nerdszenen Sprache" sein - oder nicht?


Naja, das ist ein Begriff wie er in der Games-Branche verwendet wird. Da dies eine Games-Seite ist, die sich an Gamer richtet, KÖNNTE man glauben der Leser weiß was gemeint ist. Und die deutsche Übersetzung "Vorsprung" erklärt den Begriff dann ja im Grunde, wenn man es denn verstehen will. 
Ein "Headstart-Spieler", "Vorsprungs-Spieler" ist einfach ein Spieler, der vor dem offiziellen Release Zugang zum Spiel erhalten hat. Er hat also einen Vorsprung gegenüber den Spielern, die erst ab offiziellem Release spielen.
Und ist etwas unklar, gibt es ja auch die Kommentar-Funktion. Man sieht ja: Du weißt jetzt, was es ist.


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und ist etwas unklar, gibt es ja auch die Kommentar-Funktion. Man sieht ja: Du weißt jetzt, was es ist.


Dann eine weitere Nachfrage - ich kann mir "Vorsprungspieler" vorstellen wenn ein Titel in einer bestimmten Region eher ausgeliefert werden, daher Leute ein paar Tage eher in Besitz gelangen usw - aber bei einen Onlinerollenspiel muss ja die Serverstruktur vom Betreiber bereitgestellt werden daher - was haben da "Vorsprungspieler" für nen Sinn? Was sind in diesem Fall des OnlineRollenspiels "Vorsprungsspieler".

Ich kenn es noch so, daß zb bei einem Diablo 2 Update die Ladders gelöscht wurden und es für ne ganze Reihe von Spielern ein Anreiz war, da mit der neuen Versionsnummer sich auf der Ladder (zumindest zeitweise) zu "verewigen"
Ein "Vorsprungspielerkonzept" (wenn es da ein Konzept, eine Idee dahinter gibt)wäre für sowas recht reizunterbindend/spaßbremsend

Auch wenn man bedenkt, daß am Veröffentlichungstag eigentlich den Wunsch hat "gleichgestellt" zu sein, daher kauft man ja zum Veröffentlichungstag und nicht ein halbes Jahr später wo man dann der Neuling unter vielen vielen alten Hasen bzw hochgelevelten Figuren ist. 

Nun erklär mal "Vorsprungspieler" und was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Mothman (20. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> Nun erklär mal "Vorsprungspieler" und was dahinter steckt.


Was soll ich da noch erklären? Ich hab doch schon geschrieben, was das ist. Vorbesteller z.B. durften 1 Woche früher spielen. Vermutlich als Belohnung. Nebenbei kann man auch noch mal einige Sachen im Livebetrieb auf den letzten Drücker testen (der Hersteller/Publisher).
Weiß gerade echt nicht, was du willst.


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

ooooo


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Vorbesteller z.B. durften 1 Woche früher spielen. |


das ist die info, die ich noch nicht hatte

aber zum abschluss was anderres, da das thema ja hier auch schon mal angeschnitten wurde
wie steht die pcg eigentlich zu der rtl kampagne "sag´s auf deutsch"?


----------



## UrielOWA (20. Dezember 2011)

Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das Thema hierhin gehört. Da kann man im Forum in einem eigenen Thread drüber diskutieren.

Bzgl. jedoch der "Vorsprungspieler" oder einfach "Headstarter"...
Zum einen ist das eine Belohnung für das Vorbestellen, desweiteren denke ich, will man damit zusätzlich auch früher Spieler im High-End Content haben, damit man da auch relativ schnell eventuelle auftretende Bugs oder ähnliches beheben kann, bevor die große Masse aufschließt.
Vielleicht soll dadurch auch eine gewisse "Balance" erschaffen werden, sodass es Spieler mit niedrigem Level und welche mit höherem Level gibt, dass die Leute sich dort dann gegenseitig helfen beim Questen, mit Wissen usw.
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Aber es gab in den letzten Jahren kein einziges nennenswertes MMO, das keine Headstarter hatte. (Meines Wissens nach nicht)


----------



## der-jan (20. Dezember 2011)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Zum einen ist das eine Belohnung für das Vorbestellen, desweiteren denke ich, will man damit zusätzlich auch früher Spieler im High-End Content haben, damit man da auch relativ schnell eventuelle auftretende Bugs oder ähnliches beheben kann, bevor die große Masse aufschließt.
> Vielleicht soll dadurch auch eine gewisse "Balance" erschaffen werden, sodass es Spieler mit niedrigem Level und welche mit höherem Level gibt, dass die Leute sich dort dann gegenseitig helfen beim Questen, mit Wissen usw.
> Gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Aber es gab in den letzten Jahren kein einziges nennenswertes MMO, das keine Headstarter hatte. (Meines Wissens nach nicht)



ich dachte dafür sind langangelegte betatests da um zu sehen, ob irgendwas bei höheren leveln auftritt
heißt jetzt im umkehrschluss, daß es nicht ratsam ist, ein onlinerollenspiel bei verkaufsstart zu kaufen oder?
man ist eh nicht "einer der ersten" und scheinbar ist das warten bis bugs beseitigt werden sowieso besser

aber erstmal danke für die ausführung

zum eigentlichen thema - ist beim kauf dieses spiels der erste monat mit enthalten oder muss man sofort für 3 oder 6 monate ein abo abschließen? wenn irgendwelche gildenmitglieder es in 3 tagen schaffen sollte ein monat für einen normalen spieler ein guter wert sein und damit wären alle längerfristigen verträge ja erstmal nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## UrielOWA (21. Dezember 2011)

Der erste Monat ist beim Kauf dabei.
Soweit ich gelesen habe, musst du beim Registrieren jedoch ein Abo auswählen. Wie es bei SWToR dann aber aussieht danach das kann ich dir nicht sagen da müsste ich spekulieren. (Hab das Game noch nicht, warte bis nächsten Monat auch wegen Geld, Weihnachten ist so sündhaft teuer^^)
Aber ich denke du musst nicht unbedingt einen zweiten Monat kaufen um den ersten spielen zu können.

Was das mit dem "Soll ichs direkt kaufen oder abwarten" angeht. Das kommt ganz auf dich selbst an. Wenn du es jetzt möchtest, kannst du es dir kaufen, musst halt mit den momentan existierenden Warteschlangen kämpfen, kommst jedoch früher dazu zu spielen.
Wenn du noch warten möchtest, reduziert sich das Risiko einer Warteschlange, vllt. bis dahin sogar einige Bugs die behoben wurden, kommst jedoch erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zum Spielen.
Das liegt an dir, wie du spielen willst, wann du spielen willst und so weiter.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> [...]


Ich hab langsam das Gefühl du diskutierst nur wg. dem Diskutierenwillens. 

Übrigens musste ich wirklich laut auflachen als ich deine, hoffentlich, ironische Frage bzgl. der *RTL*-Kampagne gelesen hab.
Die gleiche Diskussion gabs übrigens schon bei WoW & auch dort hab ich immer wieder gern auf den Jingle von Fritz! ( Berlin / Brandenburg Radiosender, finanziert vom rbb ) verwiesen: Sprache lebt. Einfach mal googlen.

Was dein Hinweis bzgl. Auslandsaufenthalt betrifft: wayne? Pardon: wen interessiert das?
Headstart ist ein Begriff der nichts, aber auch reingarnichts mit IT zutun hat, sondern wenn überhaupt mit Sport. D.h. wir reden hier von einem normalen, englischen Begriff der einem, wenn man so häufig wie du im Ausland ist, auch bekannt sein sollte.

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Anmerkung zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Der erste Monat ist beim Kauf dabei.
> Soweit ich gelesen habe, musst du beim Registrieren jedoch ein Abo auswählen. Wie es bei SWToR dann aber aussieht danach das kann ich dir nicht sagen da müsste ich spekulieren. [...]


Ich hab das Spiel letzte Woche Do bei Amazon bestellt & einen Code per E-Mail bekommen. Diesen Code musste ich 'einlösen' um mein Account für den "headstart" vorbereiten zu können & musste dann noch auf den Retail-Code warten.

Dieser kam am Freitag in Form der Spielebox. Code eingegeben und ich konnte spielen ... ich musste *kein* aktives Abo abschließen und in der Accountverwaltung stand eindeutig, dass ich ab dem 20.12. 30 Tage 'Spielezeit' habe.

Übrigens kannst du ja deine Spielzeit auch über Gamecards erwerben, hier wollte ich mal testen ob man diese Gametimecards auch aus England bestellen kann.


----------



## der-jan (21. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl du diskutierst nur wg. dem Diskutierenwillens.


Ich glaub Du hast Komplexe, da Du scheinbar immer das letzte Wort haben mußt - wie Du dem Threadverlauf entnehmen kannst, war das Thema gestern abend durch - warum holst Du es dann am nächsten Morgen wieder hervor um rumzutönen - daß andere ja nur des Dikusionswillens hier schreiben? Gerade Du 

Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Anmerkung zu Dir.

Zeilen wie 





> Englisch als Sprache ist dir aber ein Begriff, oder?


 sind herhablassen und als Beleidung der anderen gedacht - setz Dich mal auf ne Couch und sprich mit einem Professionellen der Dir helfen könnte - ggf kannst Du danach auch die anstehende Weihnachtszeit geniesen - ich wünsch es Dir von Herzen.

Frohe Weihnachten Dir und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du hast Komplexe




Genau, diese muss ich in einem Forum ausleben. 



> da Du scheinbar immer das letzte Wort haben mußt


Immer! Ständig. Nur mal so nebenbei, dass hier ist ein Diskussionsforum. Jedem steht es frei seine Kommentare hier zu schreiben, du hast dich "ja auch genötigt" gefühlt auf meinen Kommentar zu antworten. 

"Ich glaub du hast Komplexe!"  



> - wie Du dem Threadverlauf entnehmen kannst, war das Thema gestern abend durch - warum holst Du es dann am nächsten Morgen wieder hervor um rumzutönen - daß andere ja nur des Dikusionswillens hier schreiben?


... weil ich den Threadverlauf erst jetzt gelesen habe und ich mir wirklich an den Kopf fassen musste, wie lange man ( sprich: du ) über so ein Thema diskutiert & dann noch RTL zum Erhalt des Sprachgebrauchs ins Spiel bringt.

Bezügl. dem "hochholen", nun mach mal ein Punkt. Hätte ich nach einer Woche den Thread wieder hochgeholt könnte ich diesen "Rüffel" durchaus verstehen, aber doch bitte nicht ein paar Stunden später. 



> Gerade Du


Du bist bissle zu stark auf meine Person fixiert, kann das sein? 



> Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Anmerkung zu Dir.


Zur Kenntnis genommen.



> Zeilen wie  sind herhablassen und als Beleidung der anderen gedacht - setz Dich mal auf ne Couch und sprich mit einem Professionellen der Dir helfen könnte - ggf kannst Du danach auch die anstehende Weihnachtszeit geniesen - ich wünsch es Dir von Herzen.


Nun mach dich mal nicht lächerlich. Wenn diese Zeile(n) für dich 'herablassend' und vorallem beleidigend sind bzw. sein sollte, dann solltest du dir ggf. prof. Hilfe holen. 

Sind wir mal ehrlich: wer hier rumtönt, er sei geschäftlich viel im engl. sprachigen Ausland unterwegs und reitet hier auf so einen Begriff rum, dann kann ich nur müde grinsen. Vorallem in Hinblick auf diese unnütze Diskussion um das Wort "head start". Kurz erwähnen, dass dieses Wort "merkwürdig" ist und fertig ist. Da wären wir aber wieder beim Thema des Diskutierens etc.pp.

Abschließend: wenn du das Wort bzw. Begriff als solchen nicht kennst, und ich betone nochmal: hat nichts mit nerd, freaks oder it zutun, dann nimms halt hin das du was dazu gelernt hast und fertig. 

Ich hoffe diese Zeilen haben dich jetzt nicht wieder "beleidigt" oder waren "herablassend", falls doch, hoffe ich trotzdem inständig das du ein schönes Weihnachtsfest ganz ohne fiese Kommentare genießen kannst.


----------



## UrielOWA (21. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab das Spiel letzte Woche Do bei Amazon bestellt & einen Code per E-Mail bekommen. Diesen Code musste ich 'einlösen' um mein Account für den "headstart" vorbereiten zu können & musste dann noch auf den Retail-Code warten.
> 
> Dieser kam am Freitag in Form der Spielebox. Code eingegeben und ich konnte spielen ... ich musste *kein* aktives Abo abschließen und in der Accountverwaltung stand eindeutig, dass ich ab dem 20.12. 30 Tage 'Spielezeit' habe.
> 
> Übrigens kannst du ja deine Spielzeit auch über Gamecards erwerben, hier wollte ich mal testen ob man diese Gametimecards auch aus England bestellen kann.


 
Ok dann hab ich mich wohl verlesen. Dachte in irgendeiner News stand, dass man beim einlösen eines Keys sich zwischen einem von glaub zwei oder drei Abos entscheiden musste, damit der Key aktiviert wird.
Aber gut, wieder was gelernt, Danke.


----------



## con47 (22. Dezember 2011)

UrielOWA schrieb:


> Ok dann hab ich mich wohl verlesen. Dachte in irgendeiner News stand, dass man beim einlösen eines Keys sich zwischen einem von glaub zwei oder drei Abos entscheiden musste, damit der Key aktiviert wird.
> Aber gut, wieder was gelernt, Danke.


 
Also ich musste ein aktives Abo abschließen um spielen zu können. Gamecard wäre auch möglich gewesen aber die habe ich mir nicht geholt weil ich ja bei Neukauf 30 Tage freies spielen erworben habe. Habe am 20ten den ganzen Tag gewartet das ich ins Spiel komme, war vergeblich. Habe dann in nem Forum gelesen das ich ein gültiges Abo haben muss, hab eins abgeschlossen und dann ging es.  Schon frech irgendwie war bei WoW nicht so.


----------



## UrielOWA (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mich doch nicht verlesen.
Bis heute morgen vor 9 Uhr konntest du dir den Account erstellen und auf die Server und Charaktere zugreifen, ohne dass du ein aktives Abonnement abschließen musstest.
Seit 13 Uhr etwa musst du eines abschließen damit du Zugriff auf die besagten Elemente hast.

Quelle:
Star Wars: The Old Republic - Zahlungsweise wird ab heute benötigt - Gaming Insight


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2011)

Das sind wohl die "Genießer", die auch ein gutes Steak ohne zu kauen runterschlingen würden und teuren Champagner auf ex saufen um den Rülpswettbewerb zu gewinnen. Naja, wer Spaß dran hat, soll das halt machen, verstehen kann ich es allerdings nicht. Ich hab damals bis zum ersten Addon (Burning Crusade) World of Warcraft gespielt und mit dem Max-Level wurde das Spiel für mich uninteressant. Das Questen und Leveln in den einzelnen Gebieten hat mir am meisten Spaß gemacht. Danach kam ein Raid nach dem anderen nur um die nötige Ausrüstung zu bekommen um am nächsten Raid teilzunehmen, der noch bessere Ausrüstungen für weitere Raids verspricht ... hat mir keinen Spaß mehr gemacht. Ich bin jemand, der gerne forscht und Neues entdeckt, was in Dungeons, die gefühlte 100x wiederholt werden, einfach nicht möglich ist.


----------

